# Halti or Gentle Leader



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

I don't really like either of these, but, I'm going to give it a try. Which one is a better fit for a GSD?

The reason I'm going this way is because Dakota is becoming reactive to other dogs. She used to just walk on by no matter what the other dogs behaviour was, now she will growl and has lunged at other dogs who show the slightest sign of lunging/growling themselves. I want to curve this before it becomes a habit. I only want to use this a training tool to get us through these issues.

I've been working on Watch Me and have been successful on most occasions, however the times when I really need her to watch I can't get her to focus on me even with the best treats. I've read about using the Halti/Gentle Leader in order to order to turn her head towards me and one book suggested that this may be the better way than a collar.


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

I would recommend trying the 'Easy Walk' harness made by the same company as the Gentle Leader - it's a front clipping harness that's just as effective to control your dog as the Gentle Leader but doesn't put the strain on the neck/head if your dog lunges at something. The front clip on the harness also allows you to direct your dog around to face you when she tries to pull.

How old is your dog? If not a puppy, you might consider a prong.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

I have a prong and only really need it when she jumps after a leaf, or a bug, or a bee, or a squirrel, and now after other dogs.

I'm thinking of the head harness is so I can control where she looks when I need her to watch me when the treats/toys fail - which would be in situations where I need it the most.

My friend has a collie and says that the halti is better. The store says the gentle leader is more popular product. My trainer suggested a gentle leader.

Don't know which one would work better on a GSD. I think both of these products work better on dogs with a thicker muzzle.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

MaryW, I am in the same boat with my Bo. I am afraid to use the prong he is rugged and he maynot work well with a prong anyways.
Another person on the board told me her dog pulls even with the prong. Then another person told me he uses the head halty with great success. So this weekend I am heading out to purchase the halti and give it a try.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

If you feel like a head halter would be beneficial in your situation, I would recommend the Gentle Leader over the Halti, simply because I believe that it is a smarter design for a dog than the Halti is.


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

I think it is easier to fit the Gentle Leader than a Halti too. Moose HATES both. Never tried them on Bison. I switched to the prong. Moose is much more comfortable with that.


----------



## Ucdcrush (Mar 22, 2004)

Does the gentle leader have a safety leash (that clips to the regular collar) in case the dog yanks the harness off?

The Halti does have that and that's what I use. I have had that little leash save my dogs from getting away twice, on 2 separate dogs. Once I had to tie one dog to a fence to get another, and she ran towards us which broke her halti but the little safety leash kept her there. And once, my big dog was getting used to the Halti around another dog (he is reactive) and he shook and shimmied and it came off, again the safety leash kept him with me. I think it may have come off because I did not have it adjusted right (not tight enough where it adjusts in the back). It has not come off again.

As far as the design, it simply closes around the snoot when you pull on the leash, allowing you to turn the dog's head away, so that you can keep moving and not fixate on the other dog. I thought gentle leader did the same thing; can someone point out the design differences?

If the gentle leader didn't come with a safety leash -- it's a small bit of material with 2 clips that attaches the Halti to the regular dog collar, and since your leash is attached to the Halti it's also attached to the collar -- then I'd get the Halti everytime.

If the design is better (?) of the gentle leader somehow, I would probably make a small safety strand to attach the gentle leader to the regular collar, just to be on the safe side. Training a reactive dog is not a place for an equipment failure.


----------



## shadow mum (Apr 8, 2008)

I use a Halti with Shadow, and have had great success with it. I like that it doesn't restrict the dog's ability to open its mouth, and isn't tight around his muzzle. I also like the safety strap, although I've never had to rely on it. 

After about 6 months of working with the Halti, Shadow has progressed to the point that I can walk him fairly easily on his flat collar, and only use the halti when we are among a crowd of people.


----------



## Ucdcrush (Mar 22, 2004)

By the way, I have used size 3 Halti on both my dogs, even though their snouts are a bit different, a simple adjustment in the back and it works great for both.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

I borrowed a Gentle leader in class, it seemed to work but it did not attach to his collar they are seperate. The GL has a strap around the back of the head and not collar attachment option, that makes me nervous. I borrowed it during class inside. so out in the world and traffic I feel better if it can attached to the colar also with the leash.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: HistorianIf you feel like a head halter would be beneficial in your situation, I would recommend the Gentle Leader over the Halti, simply because I believe that it is a smarter design for a dog than the Halti is.


I feel the same way but wanted to see what works better for a GSD.

Thanks for your replies. Seems that the safety strap of the Halti is a good feature. I think I will go with the Gentle Leader and attach some sort of additional strap to her collar.

I don't want to walk her with it on a regular basis, but want to use it in situations that I cannot get her attention focused back on me. I may even just have it on her not attached to the leash and use it when I need to. I'll have to experiement.


----------



## geneSW (Sep 25, 2009)

I use a GL for mine... works just fine if adjusted properly. No problems with it affecting her ability to drink, eat, or bark. It annoys her for about 5 minuets then she just ignores it when we start walking. If you're going to use it, be sure to adjust it so it fits right. They have both a DVD and manual inside of there, so be sure to follow it. An incorrect fit could hurt your dog.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> Quote:
> Thanks for your replies. Seems that the safety strap of the Halti is a good feature. I think I will go with the Gentle Leader and attach some sort of additional strap to her collar.


I've always used a separate leash attached to the regular collar when using a Gentle Leader in class.

If you ran into a situation where the head halter comes off, or you need to tie your dog to something for a few minutes, or you're in a training situation where you need to step on the lead for a minute to keep the dog in place, etc. those should be done with the lead attached to a flat collar around the dog's neck (or a harness), not with the lead that is attached to the head collar.


----------



## Rex (Mar 30, 2009)

I just bought the GL last week and I really like it so far... I attached this http://www.petco.com/product/104078/Petm...n-in-Black.aspx to the GL and to Rex' normal collar, so I only need one leash... I wouldn't trust the GL alone either. 

The only thing I don't like about the GL is that the part around his nose is almost in his eyes when he pulls, and i have the feeling that it also leaves a mark on his nose... Do you guys have the same problem? It's not that it's to tight but when Rex pulls it gets really tight around his nose. I can't change that though... ?!


----------



## Ucdcrush (Mar 22, 2004)

The Halti will leave a mark across his nose, towards his eyes, on my dog too, usually only when I've had to "apply" it, which thankfully is getting less and less.

I am still curious of the design differences of the Halti vs. GL, hopefully someone can chime in who has compared them. Next time Im at Petsmart I'll take a gander myself.


----------



## geneSW (Sep 25, 2009)

I wouldn't worry about the mark around the nose on the K9. It only puts pressure when the dog pulls... which is exactly what it is designed to do. It won't hurt the dog any unless you've got it tightened up too much to begin with.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

I got a gentle leader and she is fine with it. I took her for a short walk yesterday with it to get her used to it. No problems from my dog's point of view, but I don't like it because I feel that I'm leading her around by her nose. 

Didn't get a chance to test it for the purpose I bought it for as there was not a dog or a squirrel in sight. Maybe today.


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

dogs do an open mouthed pant to cool off - how is this addressed by the GL & halti?


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

The nose strap does not keep the dog's mouth closed. The nose strap is only tightened when there is pressure on it. When you adjust it you make sure that it is not so tight that you can bring the nose strap forward towards their nose (without being able to slip it off over the nose).


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

thanks ... unfortunately I can only assume that local dogs I've seen in head 'collars' (doesn't seem like the correct term???) had them adjusted improperly as these dogs definitely could not pant.


----------



## Wayofthewolf (Nov 9, 2009)

Adjusted properly the dogs can definitely pan in a Gentle Leader- my step daughter jogs our male in one (since she is not that strong) and he can get his tongue out it's full length.

For dog agression or other high stimulation- My favorite would be to use both an Easy Walk harness AND a Gentle LEader at the same time with either two leashes or a double ended leash. That way you have total control over the dog and you can use whichever attachment works better for that situation. 

One of the best uses for the GL for any sort of over excitement (dog agression, critter chasing etc.) is to turn and walk away at the first sign of it, walk three steps or so, get your dogs attention, turn back and start moving forward. As soon as you lose the dog, you turn away again. The halter prevents the dog from zeroing in on something and being dragged away backwards while still looking. Continuously breaking the dog's stare at the other dog/squirrel whatever, de-escalates the dog. Meanwhile, you are hopefully giving huge rewards every time the eyes meet you- most dogs will latch right on to this and hang on to you like a "blankie" so they don't have to feed into the agression. All of this can and should be done with a loose leash to prevent leash tension from increasing agression. 

Meanwhile, any time you have the dog's full attention in proximity to the distraction (other dog) you can offer ear massages or body massages or cause the dog to gently down and recieve treats all of which will reduce tension. Of course these only work if they are in fact relaxing to your dog and your dog is only focused on you.

Any dog with this much pent up energy is hopefully not encountering other dogs or whatever until right after a serious cardio workout. Tired and calm is the time to do this training.

Juliana


----------



## Wayofthewolf (Nov 9, 2009)

PS-- Halti's absolutely do not inhibit the mouth. The worst dog bite I ever got was from a dog wearing a halti. Beware!


----------

